# Help with room size!!



## Ari206 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Guys, my name is Ariel, i'm from Argentina, i'm new at the forum.
I Need your expertise..., i'm planning on build a 13 by 12 by 11 feet high to be a dedicated Home teather room.
Is it worth the money to build it on this size?, i would like to put 6 to 8 people inside.
Please any ideas?.
THANKSSSS!!!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!

It will be a smaller theater, but I think that size would be fine. However, getting 6 to 8 people inside sitting in seats might be tough. I would suggest putting the screen on the 13' wall and putting in one row of seating that is 10' away and on a riser.

Then, I would leave the floor open in front of the riser and put bean bags in there for people to lay on. You should be able to accommodate that many people if you go that route I would think.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

ALMFamily said:


> Welcome to HTS!
> 
> It will be a smaller theater, but I think that size would be fine. However, getting 6 to 8 people inside sitting in seats might be tough. I would suggest putting the screen on the 13' wall and putting in one row of seating that is 10' away and on a riser.
> 
> Then, I would leave the floor open in front of the riser and put bean bags in there for people to lay on. You should be able to accommodate that many people if you go that route I would think.


+1


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a 11 x 12 theater in my old house. 84 inch sprojector screen. 5.1. 2 subs. It got small quick. I had a couch and wouldn't recommend a riser. 3-4 adults on the couch and the kids on the floor is about all you can do. We would have 6-8 people in it once in a while. But for a family of 3-4 it makes for a cozy dedicated theater.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That size room will be very cramped for 6-8 people..even with beanbags on the floor..
If you have the space, I would suggest to make the room 13'x17'..Then you will have enough room for two rows of seating and some beanbags in front..


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

If you don't have the ability to go bigger don't let that stop you. My small room brought are family a ton of enjoyment. I really like the extra space we have now but .90% of the time it is just the three of us. Just go as big as that depth will allow you to screen wise and a nice 5.1 a ported 12 in each front corner. Other than not being able to hold more people we loved ours.


----------



## RoseSheen (Feb 24, 2014)

I think bean bags shouldn't be a compulsion as it might seem. 6-7 people in the same room wouldn't necessarily be a problem unless you want them to be. A small room can adjust if you are motivated to make the event through. Put some good grass rugs and voila, there it is your saved extra space. I did that when I faced a similar problem. A projector screen and a good 5.1 surround should suffice the problem in your hand. Do post pics when you have finally zeroed upon any of the solutions suggested by all. :T


----------

